# Some of my shrimp



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdy all! I'm new here, and figured I'd share some pics of my shrimp. 

I'm kinda a shrimp addict. Like potato chips, you can't have just one. *old dude

So, I'm having fun keeping, breeding and learning more about these shrimp every day!

Chocolate Shrimp


Malawa Shrimp


White Pearl Shrimp


Blue Velvet Shrimp


Red and Blue Rili Mix


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Nice shrimp!!


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome!! I love that chocolate shrimp!! Of course all of them are really nice looking.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks fishflow. 

Chipmunk. The chocos are some of my faves, too. The strain I have was imported from Germany (schoko) and are really cool in that they throw everything from rust to dark chocolates and I don't have to worry about cross breeding of colors...of course, they were one of the most expensive expensive, too. heh


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like the blue velvet. Are they hard to find and take care of? I just started my shrimp adventure a month ago with red cherry's. Would love to get some of those blues.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Sherry, 

Nothing I have yet is super hard to take care of.  The blue velvets are a new variety color of cherry. So, if you have cherries already, you have everything set up for these guys already. The nice thing about the blue velvets is that they breed true and have a much deeper blue than blue pearls. Yeah...I suck at pics. LOL

They are both Neocaridina Herteropoda. Some people don't like the idea of different colors in the same tank because they'll breed together to create who knows what, others just like to look at different pretty colors in the same tank for fun. -shrugs- I don't see anything wrong with either one. This hobby is supposed to be fun ya know? 

As in anything else, rarity depends in what circles you run around in. Chances are your LFS won't have the special varieties of shrimp anytime soon. LOL

I sell shrimp babies to support my hobby as well, so feel free to pm me if anyone is interested in different neo colors. I hesitate just posting an ad in the sales section yet because then it would look as if I just came here as a seller.  The truth is this is a hobby for me too!


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

What all do you feed your shrimp? Is the tank heavily planted?

Trying to get my 10 gallon tank right...only has shrimp, snails, and two frogs...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome! I've seen some of your stuff on other forums, fantastic! I'm totally a fan of having a lot of colors in one tank, but just having one really nice color in a tank looks great too.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

action20 said:


> What all do you feed your shrimp? Is the tank heavily planted?
> 
> Trying to get my 10 gallon tank right...only has shrimp, snails, and two frogs...


Hi action. I feed my shrimp mulberry leaves, and veggie sticks with ca+ mostly. Every now and then I'll throw some pellets of bee pollen in to help the powder spread over the tank for babies and adults alike.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Welcome! I've seen some of your stuff on other forums, fantastic! I'm totally a fan of having a lot of colors in one tank, but just having one really nice color in a tank looks great too.


Heyya Kehy.  Good to "see" you here.

Lots of people like mixed tanks (or skittles, or rainbow tanks as they are commonly referred to.) heh Some of those tanks look really awesome!

The reason why I keep mine by variety is so I can selectively breed. *pc


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll have to try that stuff out...any particular brand or place you get them from?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

I swear by Jake's sticks plus calcium. I'll send you a pm with the link.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got 5 tiger shrimp and blue reli babies...had just got some food in from Jake before i got these shrimp...they were smaller than expected...anywho, i have the veggie sticks w/ extra calcium, veggie complete and samples of seasonal carrot...some sera shrimp natural from a specialty shop...what would you recommend feeding the baby shrimp? One adult shrimp a couple snails and frogs are the only other inhabitants...p. s. missed Jaime on the leaves...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Hit her up again. She wasn't feeling well for awhile, and she should be able to get some now. If not, she'll sell again in the spring.

Baby shrimp? Bee pollen. Jaime sells samples of it dirt cheap, or look on Ebay for a 2013 batch. Just 3 pellets or so at a time. Once or so a week. It starts breaking down immediately and provides a nice nutritious powder over the tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a shrimp in the Mississippi River that you don't see anywhere else. Likely cause it's a vicious predator.
You would need to find someone in that aria to collect them for you if interested. Don't even think of
putting them in/w anything else though. Full grown the body is about 2" and the pincer arms(?) are almost 
that long or perhaps longer. Been a few since I've seen them. Just in case anyone said "but I'll bet you don't
have..."...LOL...
My photos aren't world class either but have you had any of the RCS come out like this ? Or is this actually common ?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty common pattern in cherries, but a beautiful one nevertheless! Sometimes the "lower grades" don't get the respect they deserve. If someone like the red/clear cherries- Go for it! If someone likes "wilds" more power to ya! I think they are all beautiful! 

People who are starting in the shrimp hobby often go with what everyone else has because they are afraid they'll be looked down on if they get what they think is cool looking. Wanna know a secret? People who have been in shrimping awhile get to the point of, "Hey, this is what I like and it's for ME! To heck what anyone else thinks!" LOL 

IMHO, if more people would get what they want and are less concerned what everyone else thinks- we'd have a lot more people happier in their shrimping just starting out. *old dude heh Just an old man's ramblings.

Of course when learning, start with easier shrimp and go from there.

Do the Mississippi Shrimp look similar to this? This is one of my Red Claw Shrimp:


----------

